# Mahlab



## aruzinsky (Oct 12, 2004)

Mahlab is used in Greek and Arab pastries and bread.  It tastes sort of like a combination of bitter almond and black cherry.  I dumped 4 oz in 95% grain alcohol to make extract.  It is difficult to see in the above photo, but the seeds are barely covered with alcohol.  I will let this soak for at least one month.  I will use this to replace bitter almond extract in cookies and cake because it is a pleasant diversion.  Maybe, I will even put it in poundcake.

I bought some at the local Penzeys Spices in Oak Park, Illinois.  At $15.90/lb, it is a good deal.  If you buy a 1.5 oz jar (like the one on the right) at an Arab or Greek grocery store, it will cost around $3.  Penzeys was out of 1 lb. sizes, so they sold me four 4 oz packs for the same price.


----------

